# wan to buy a car



## rem1973 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi im new to this forum.need some advise on buying a car in perth for around 4k.what would be a better car to buy and sites where I can look for some good cars.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au
Used Cars & New Cars for Sale | Car Sales & Car Reviews - Drive.com.au


----------



## AuExpatInLndn (Jul 4, 2011)

Best website in my opinion is carsales australia. I'd avoid going to the dealers and just buy off a private seller as you'd get a better deal.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

make sure you get the Road Worth certification done (RWC). we picked our car from car sales, a pvt seller, took a friend who knows ins and outs of cars, advertised price was 6800, got it for 6000, he would have bargained further but no sweat.. its a neat car.

all th best


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

RWCs are a statutory requirement for car sales in Australia in almost all states.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for adding twister, as always .


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

HI TWISTER 

bhai , you know everything !! can see you earn lots as an immigration - relocation consultant 
lol 

seriously , ur inputs are really useful , keep going ... as they say good on ya mate


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

ozthedream said:


> HI TWISTER
> 
> bhai , you know everything !! can see you earn lots as an immigration - relocation consultant
> lol
> ...


I'm glad to know my input is helpful to others...that's enough of an incentive in itself


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I'm glad to know my input is helpful to others...that's enough of an incentive in itself



Hi twister292

Is it possible to buy used car whilst one is driving on overseas DL in WA?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, why not.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi twister292
> 
> Is it possible to buy used car whilst one is driving on overseas DL in WA?


Yes. Although you will first need to get a reference number from the roads authority for the state so that you can use it in the transfer documentation.

I assume you are aware that there is a limit (3 or 6 months depending on state) as to how long you can drive on an OS license...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Yes. Although you will first need to get a reference number from the roads authority for the state so that you can use it in the transfer documentation.
> 
> I assume you are aware that there is a limit (3 or 6 months depending on state) as to how long you can drive on an OS license...


It means one can buy a car on overseas DL...kindly confirm that the same is true for learners permit or provisional licence holders?From where can I get the information about buying car and its legal implications and requirements.

What sort of reference number it is?

Thanks.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I dont think its same for learner. You got to have licence for three years.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> It means one can buy a car on overseas DL...kindly confirm that the same is true for learners permit or provisional licence holders?From where can I get the information about buying car and its legal implications and requirements.
> 
> What sort of reference number it is?
> 
> Thanks.


You can't have a car registered against a learner license. 

The reference number is just a unique identifier that subs in for a license number on the transfer document of the car, at least in VIC.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> I dont think its same for learner. You got to have licence for three years.


What if the overseas licence is less than three years old?

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> What if the overseas licence is less than three years old?
> 
> Thanks.


You can still buy a car on it, as long as it's not a learner permit.

Also, a license less than 3 years old will change to a probationary license when you take the test in an Australian state.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear twister292

what if that 3/6 month grace period comes to an end and one has not yet transferred the OS licence(or in the middle of it)?Would driving on OS licence is still possible or RTA would issue an interim one?Please elucidate?

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I am pleased to inform that today I have passed my practical driving assessment(2nd attempt) and successfully transferred my OS DL to Western Australian one.I have failed first attempt because of over-speeding.

Regards.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I am pleased to inform that today I have passed my practical driving assessment(2nd attempt) and successfully transferred my OS DL to Western Australian one.I have failed first attempt because of over-speeding.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


Congrats. I recently moved to Perth and trying to get the license.
Can you share your experience on the practical assessment?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

jameswah said:


> Congrats. I recently moved to Perth and trying to get the license.
> Can you share your experience on the practical assessment?


Hi Mate;

Have you applied for the transfer with department of transport ,driver and vehicle services,WA?You might know first step is to pass computerised theory test.Regardless of all this,the documents required to apply for the same is very extensive and might take sometime to sort all the required ones....


At this point in time,what I'd suggest is it to drive as much as possible and most importantly do read inside out both "Drive Safe" and "How to pass your driving assessment" both available at DVS centers ,if you can't find,just ask the person at the reception.If you consider appropriate take lessons from any good driving instructor - recommended.

Please share your status so we might assist you,if you need any assistance form ours end.

Regards.


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Mate;
> 
> Have you applied for the transfer with department of transport ,driver and vehicle services,WA?You might know first step is to pass computerised theory test.Regardless of all this,the documents required to apply for the same is very extensive and might take sometime to sort all the required ones....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I went to the driving center but fell short by one id proof document. They wante original Medicare card and I had the temporary one. So I applied for proof of age card. Once that comes, it can be used instead of Medicare and then apply for license. 
On that day I actually went prepared for theory test.
Anyway planning to take a few lessons and then go ahead and buy a car using my Indian or UAE license. 
How hard is the final road test?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

jameswah said:


> Thanks for the info. I went to the driving center but fell short by one id proof document. They wante original Medicare card and I had the temporary one. So I applied for proof of age card. Once that comes, it can be used instead of Medicare and then apply for license.
> On that day I actually went prepared for theory test.
> Anyway planning to take a few lessons and then go ahead and buy a car using my Indian or UAE license.
> How hard is the final road test?


That's nice to know that you've gone a bit further.

As far driving test is cocerned,they are pretty strict about road rules and if you're complying as explained in both above said books, you'd be alright.After three months of your arrival you couldn't drive on overseas licence buy car practise. Do take lessons and buy your car asap.If you're not well prepared these DVS assessors are very efficient and assess on negative marking basis.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I am pleased to inform that today I have passed my practical driving assessment(2nd attempt) and successfully transferred my OS DL to Western Australian one.I have failed first attempt because of over-speeding.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


Fantastic mate.


----------

